# ath0 status: "no carrier"



## mjkerpan (Jun 3, 2009)

After finding out that my /home partition in Linux had some sort of massive corruption, I decided to take the plunge and install FreeBSD on my entire hard drive. Sadly, however, the wireless configuration which worked absolutely flawlessly last night when FreeBSD was only installed on part of my hard drive no longer works when I reinstalled onto the whole thing. The card itself (some bog standard Atheros-based PCI card) is found, but when it comes time to turn the network on, the system just can't connect to my access point. I'm loading all the needed modules in /boot/loader.conf and my ifconfig_ath0 line in /etc/rc.conf is identical to what worked fine last night. Also, I was able to connect fine from Linux before I killed the partition. What gives?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you use WEP or WPA? If you use WPA you'll also need to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.


----------



## mjkerpan (Jun 3, 2009)

I use WEP (Yes I know its useless, but I don't control the router/AP)

Strangely, though, in the time it took me to post this, my computer found the network and connected. I guess the atmospheric conditions just meant it took longer than usual to connect or something.


----------

